# can i leave my golden in the front balcony?



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

shes so cute!!!and tiny....lol...i wish i had a small one...samson is almost 5 weeks old and he is about to my hip....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is beautiful. You didn't describe the balconey. Does it ha ave solid wall or is it rails? If it has rails i for sure would not leave her out there. Lat summer my brother tied theri black lab on thier deck to dry after a bath--their yard is sloped so the deck is like a story high. Well, Jessie somehow squeezed between the rails and hung herself. I would have never thought that a small dog, much less a full grown lab, could have squeezed between the rails. They were heart broken.

Of course your's wouldn't be tied, but if you have rails, she could squeeze between them and fall to her death. Of even with solid wall, if there is a chair or anythint close to the wall that she could climb on, she could climp up on it and go over the rail. Unless you have no choice, do not leave her out there.

What is her name? My goldens are Buck, who will be 11 in a week, KayCee who turned 6 last Aug. and Honey, our adopted golden mix who turned 4 in Dec. This is a great board, welcome.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rebel Red said:


> shes so cute!!!and tiny....lol...i wish i had a small one...samson is almost 5 weeks old and he is about to my hip....


Maybe months?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

meibao said:


> as title, i just brought her back 2 days, and she is only 2 months old. since i live in an apartment in taiwan, so i was wondering if i can leave her in the front balcony at nite?


First of all, welcome to the forums.....

Is there a reason you don't want her inside at night? Just curious..... Samson is always inside, unless I'm with him... At night, he sleeps in his crate, until we're comfortable with him being out (or maybe until I have a chance to puppy proof our bedroom).

Rick


----------



## meibao (Feb 1, 2006)

*she's not trained!*

thanks...i am glad that you guys think she is cute...she was born on dec. 3r, 2005...so almost 2 months old now...very naughty! the reason why i don't wanna keep her inside my room is becuz she still pee/poop whenever she feels like to...i don't know how to train her...i have been told not to yell at her when she does something wrong...just be silent and clean up the mess!! 

what about you guys' experiences?! my laps are sore and tired...i didn't get enough sleep last nite, tho...i'm kinda thinking about returning her back to the owner now...

sigh~


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I take it that you work? what about a crate and finding someone while you work to come and let her out? I just couldnt think of returning her !!!!! Maggie was fully potty trained at 3 months old (she is now 6months old) and she has full range of the house, most of the time... she loves everyone elses stuff besides her own...


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree with Maggies mom, and I beileve most people on this site will agree that the most consistent way of housebreaking your dog is to use a crate (cage) to train them. If you search this forum there are many discussions on housebreaking and crate training. If you want further information do an internet search for crate training and there are millions of sites out there giving different perspectives on crate training and schedules you can use to train them. Good luck! Your puppy's adorable!!!

Regards,
Laura


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll add my vote for the crate/cage!! I'm on my third dog as an adult and the first one I have crate trained and it is the safest, surest way to house train a dog!! You will find many references on the WEB to the dos and don'ts of the method. As testimony, my 5 1/2 month old woke me up last night as he was trying to get INTO his puppy crate (not much bigger than a cat carrier). He managed to get in and turned around although he is half again as high and twice as long as the thing!!! Your pup would be much happier (as well as not pee or poop) in a crate.


----------



## meibao (Feb 1, 2006)

*sigh*

i know how you guys feel about this...as much as i feel the same as you guys...for her own good i think it'd be better for me to return...since i have to work during the day, and i live with my grandpa...who doesn't know there is a dog inside the apartment ...


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

meibao said:


> i live with my grandpa...who doesn't know there is a dog inside the apartment ...


That's not a good situation at all. These are very family-oriented dogs that need to interact with people! Trying to hide a dog from your family is just a disaster waiting to happen, for the dog and especially for you.


----------



## meibao (Feb 1, 2006)

*sigh*

i seriously don't know what to do now!!
she is asleep on the floor in the front balcony now...sooo cute...
but if i don't return her, she'd mess up with my life later...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Guess there wasnt alot of planning before getting the puppy?


----------



## meibao (Feb 1, 2006)

*sigh*

i seriously don't know what to do now!!
she is asleep on the floor in the front balcony now...sooo cute...
but if i don't return her, she'd mess up with my life later...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe if grandpa knew he would help out with the puppy


----------



## meibao (Feb 1, 2006)

*i did i did*

i swear i did!! i mean i even cleaned up all my apartment...but didn't know wut it would be like til i actual experienced it!! 

i got everything prepared...except a cage, since i have been told not to get one ...they think it'd be better to give dog a certain space to live!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I gotta agree that there didn't seem to be much planning involved in getting a new puppy. You're trying to hide a puppy from your grandfather who also lives in the apartment with you? A golden retriever needs so much more attention than you're going to be able to provide, while trying to hide her away.

As far as house training, every book I've read about golden retrievers all agree that the best way to house train is to use a crate (kennel, rather than a cage.....). They would look at the crate as their "_*certain space to live*_." If they are trained right, they will look at that kennel as their "space."

My opinion is that you either need to really read up on the breed and determine whether or not a golden is what you want or I'd agree that you should look into giving her back to her previous owner.

Rick


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok why didn't you think of these things BEFORE you got a dog. This is the reason why I take dog ownership so seriously. They are a big responsibility. You just don't get a dog because you think hey i want a dog. Dogs take alot of time and patience. The crate is the most logical thing for potty training a dog. Plus, if your grandfather has no clue you have a dog in the house :doh: then this shows YOU haven't been consistant with taking the dog outside. You have let this poor dog down. Puppies do not coming already potty trained at a young age like this. What are you going to do if the owner doesn't take this poor puupy back? Please let us know before you do something even more stupid. I'm abrupt with my response. The reason for that is people, such as yourself IRRITATE me with your actions. This is the reason so many strays are on the streets and in shelters. 

Good Luck and I do hope I see this dog in rescue or back to your breeder!!

Lisa


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

*sigh*


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah, what Lexie's Mom said....

Please do try to return the pup to the breeder to give him a chance at a better life then being stuck on a balcony with limited contact with people and activities that goldens crave. Do the right thing for the sake of the dog! At the very least, be upfront with your grandfather. His reaction may surprise you and he may just accept the pup (who could resist such a cute dog) and perhaps give you guidance in the proper care of a dog.

What ever you do, the best of luck!


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

I think the issue now is whether you should keep the puppy. Yes they are cute, but they require a lot of work and attention and lots of space. You made a mistake. That happens, and I think you realize it. Please return the puppy to the breeder. Once you have the time and space to properly take care of a dog, figure out if you want a quiet, lazy dog, or one that requires lots of exercise and attention, like most sporting dogs.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

meibao said:


> i seriously don't know what to do now!!
> she is asleep on the floor in the front balcony now...sooo cute...
> but if i don't return her, she'd mess up with my life later...


It sounds like you do know what the right decision is. 

The best thing to do is take the puppy back now, while she is cute and small. That way the chances of her getting a good home is much stronger. If you wait......you're hurting her.

Let us know if the past-owner takes her back. 

Then...start fresh! Talk to Grandpa. Read up on the different breeds to see which best suits your family and you. Get prepared by reading what you need to to do train and keep a dog so that you and dog are happy.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Maybe the first option would be to talk too Grandpa, see what he says and let him know your secret. He may be willing to help you, or he may downright say to return the puppy. No matter which way you look at this, your going to need some help, if Grandpa is willing to help you may be able to work this out depending on if you want to keep this puppy or not. That is a decision only you can make since if you keep this little one he will require a lot of care and training in the upcoming months and yes, it will get into your life a bit because puppies are like 2 year old babies...lots of work when there young.

I would not put the puppy out on your balcany since this will not house train your puppy and it can be dangerous too him.

As for house training, all here are more then willing to help you with this matter, but first you need to speak to Grandpa and see if he will allow this puppy to stay, if he feels he is able to help you! This little puppy is going to get big, and soon you won't be able to hide him any longer and he will learn he can make a noise, then the secret is out! 

It does sound as if you have seen how much work they are though, so I am thinking your heading towards the return which may be the best, I know you have lots of love to give him, but he requires more then just love to make him all he can be in the future.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

It sounds like if you need a pet you should consider a cat.


----------



## meibao (Feb 1, 2006)

*right decision i made~*

dear all,

thank you sooo much for your great suggestions! i finally got to talk to my grandpa about the dog, but he still says no! so, i returned the dog to the past-owner last nite! 

i am very sorry for my stupid moves this time, and i've never thought about hurting her! i spent a lot of time with her when she first came to my place, and she did sleep in my room. i led her play both in my room and the front balcony! 

i feel really sad now...it's like my own daughter is gone!! this is very inmature of me!!! i cried soo many times last nite...sigh~

my grandpa said i could have as many as i want in my own house in the future! sigh~ i have learned from my mistake this time, but i still don't give up on golden retrievers, tho~ i will definitely get one when i have my place~


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I believe you made the right decision. Thank you for letting this dog have a complete life somewhere else.

In the future, you will remember this and it will make having your new dog(s) that much better!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Meibao,
"Stupid" moves is not the right word. "Impulsive" is more fitting and all us humans do it. Believe me....I know ALL about impulsive! 

But you did the right thing. Thank you. The puppy has a fantastic chance for a home she can thrive in.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree on the decision being "impulsive," but I can definitely relate, as that is how i got my first golden, I admit! They're hard to resist. But I knew at the time I had the space, time and resources to take care of one. 

Please feel free to linger on our forum and learn more about the breed and our experiences here with Goldens. Our group is a wealth of knowledge and experience, and you surely can learn a lot about goldens and what is involved with training and caring for a happy and healthy pup. Best of luck to you, I'm glad to see you cared enough about the puppy to find a good home for her rather than keep her in a place where she wouldn't have the best life. I'm sure you'll make a great owner when the time and place are right, but I encourage you to participate in our group in the meantime!

Laura


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

You made a mistake and you realized it and you did the right thing. That must have been very hard for you, but it is what is best for the puppy.

Goldens are a great breed, maybe one day you will get yours. I know I went without a dog for about 7 years because I was in apartments and in between school and work. But once I got my house I went out and got my Golden. It was worth the wait because I know I am offering my dog the best possible life.


----------



## meibao (Feb 1, 2006)

*learning a lot from you guys~*

i'm really happy that you guys understand how i feel about all this, of course i know this is the mistake i made myself. it wasn't that easy for me to let her go last nite, or else i wouldn't have cried 'n missed her sooo much then~ 

i did talk to my grandpa about the dog this morning, we even had a huge fight. unfortunately, i failed! my grandpa is about 93-year old and i definitely don't want him to be unhappy over a puppy. so i apologized to him afterwards! 

i think i should be patience and wait until i am 100% ready and capable of having goldens in the future~ they are really cute and smart~ 

please share more about your goldens with me in the future...i really wish i could have a chance to play with your goldens someday! 

i really appreciate for you all supports and encouragements. i have more faith now!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey, we all make mistakes one time or another and we've all learned from our past mistakes. What happened, happened. You can't go back and change it, but what you can do is learn from that mistake! You now know first hand how big a job it is too to take on a golden puppy, the amount of time they require from the one that loves them. You have gained something from this experience. Later, when you can have your own puppy you now know what your in for and will be prepared and ready for a portion of it. I'm sorry you had to return this little golden baby do too the circumstances, but one day you will have another....that I am sure of, you know the love of a golden now!

Please, stay on board! You will gain more experience for that day!


----------

